

Ranking the world's best (and worst) scientific institutions - triplesec
http://io9.com/ranking-the-worlds-best-and-worst-scientific-institu-1053029187

======
triplesec
I do think this approach has some issues by the efining of "good" as "highly-
cited" which favours famous institutions, an those papers in contested an
controversial areas which come from a dominant network.

It seems to me that a less simplistic an more fruitful analysis than this
hegemonic exercise might be to make some network visualisations alongsie
these, an by capturing and including other attributes of the institutions and
subfields themselves.

Still, I like that they are trying to visualise these data.

